# Wanted: Midnight Purple R33 GTR (S1?)



## gabednconfused (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi all, I am looking for an R33 GTR, in LP2 (Midnight Purple), preferably a series 1 car (N reg, 1995). 

Any reasonable condition is ok, prefer more stock than modified, and hopefully minimal rust.

VSPEC or regular trim is ok. Show me what you got! UK Based.


----------

